# First F16 mod



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is my first ever F16 mod and i love it. I replaced the handle with paracord and put paracord tabs on it and banded it up with 3060 tubes


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like you studied at the shooter modding school of wii,he loves those is that where you got the idea from,i think they look cool


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking good, what ammo are shooting with those tubes if I can ask.

Thanks.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

bigron said:


> looks like you studied at the shooter modding school of wii,he loves those is that where you got the idea from,i think they look cool


yes I got the Idea from seeing wii ones he has done


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Looking good, what ammo are shooting with those tubes if I can ask.
> Thanks.


marbles, rocks, and 7/16 steel


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm smiling ear to ear ... looks great ;-)

I'm sure it will shoot very well as mine are really my go to user slings .... nothing fancy at all, just function....plus, you can't beat the price ;- )

On the side:

Are you shooting it with fork tips forward ? and did you wrap the tabs with any nylon tough thread under neath the bands ?

I did not use bands as I found them to slip a bit, hence the tough nylon wrapping on mine ..... you may be able to wrap tighter then me and the rubber wraps may be Ok, I don't know ?

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

These rubber wraps are pretty snug and the fork ends are facing me


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice mod!


----------

